# substitute for self rising flour



## rzn

what can I substitute for self rising flour? I have a recipe I would like to try that calls for 1C of the stuff, I never use it & don't really want to buy 5lb just for this one thing that even if I like I will make maybe twice a year....


----------



## jbd

If I'm not mistaken self rising flour is flour that just has baking powder and salt already added to it. There is a specific amount of each IIRC. Those amounts I don't recall but the salt is *something like* one teaspoon per pound of flour.

You can probably look at from scratch recipes for pancakes and muffins and get an idea of what amounts to use.

A quick trip through the land of Google and I came up with formulas that called for anything from 1/8th teaspoon of salt per one cup of flour to 1/2 teaspoon of salt per cup of flour. Baking powder ran between 1-1/4th teaspoon to 1-1/2 teaspoon per cup of flour.


----------



## rzn

thank you....


----------



## pjm333

Self Rising Flour 
1 Cup cake Flour
1 1/4 t baking powder
Just sift the 2 together..
pat..


----------



## amann.nagi

Self-rising flour is all-purpose flour that already has leavening ingredients in it. It contains baking powder and salt, giving it the ability to make quick breads and other similar recipes rise. It is considered a convenience item, leaving less measuring for the baker.

There is no substitute for self-rising flour, but you can easily make your own out of all-purpose flour. To make 1 cup of self-rising flour, take 1 cup all-purpose flour and add 1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder and 1/2 teaspoon salt.
In some recipes that call for all-purpose flour and baking powder, you may be able to substitute self-rising flour if you decrease or eliminate the baking powder and salt called for in the recipe.
Do not use self-rising flour in recipes containing yeast unless the recipes specifically calls for it.

just my 2 cents/


----------



## boar_d_laze

Self rising flour is usually a little softer than AP, but not quite as soft as straight cake. This makes for a very tender biscuit, or a slightly airy cake. 1-1/2 tsp baking soda is far too much if you're using double acting -- which you should. 

To make a "rough" cup of the equivalent to Bisquick:
1/2 cups AP
1/2 cups cake flour
1 tsp Double acting baking soda
2 pinches table salt
(Optional) 1 pinch Baking soda

Double acting baking powder responds to liquid and heat. Baking soda responds to liquid acid. Baking soda responds to liquid acid. The double acting baking powder contains a dry acid which converts to liquid acid when it's wet and then potentiates the baking soda in the baking powder (to produce leavening carbon-dioxide), and a pyrophosphate which is potentiated by heat (leavening carbon-dioxide again). 

If you want to follow a "self-rising" recipe it's very important to use a double acting powder like Calumet or Clabber Girl, but not a single actor like Rumsford. The tiny bit of additional baking soda helps to kill any baking powder taste by fully converting the dry acid -- self risers are often balanced this way.

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## ishbel

Self-raising flour is usually stipulated in many British-style cake recipes. It just makes the recipe much easier!


----------



## rudestar

[No message]


----------



## rudyard

Hi BDL,

though this is years after, you have one of the best descriptions on the how and why of self rising flour. One item, I assume you meant 1tsp baking powder, not baking soda. I'm going to make it as such and hope for the best.

cheers

-Rudyard


----------



## boar_d_laze

Rudyard,

Thanks. Yes, I did mean baking _powder_ when I referred to the double acting leavening. Nice catch, and it's now properly edited.

Not exactly apropos, but your screen name reminds me of something a wise man said: 


> _If you can keep your head when all about you are losing theirs, you're missing something important._


Thanks again,

BDL


----------



## half baked chem

[h3]The above is an excellent cross for self-rising flour, which is exactly what is stated, but the reference to Bisquick would also require some form of added fat to enable biscuits and such without the necessity of adding additional fat. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif[/h3]


----------



## imon65

Chef talk is amazing glad that I joined in ! So many useful tips ....


----------

